# Full suss MTB or Specialized Tri cross?



## billiobob (10 May 2009)

Help me please. Last chance for a Cycle scheme bike as I retire Aug 2010. Do I indulge my "I am Tom Boonen winning the Paris Roubaix fantasy" and buy a Specialized Tri Cross for my favourite Sunday ride which combines some road and some cobbles and a sustrans route or do I buy a Norco Faze 3 full susser and do the same route with a bit more rough thrown in but indulge my "round the back of Skiddaw on a bike before I die" fantasy? 

Remember I will not spend more than 1k so please no suggestions for hand built pompinos etc-you cannot get them on cyclesheme anyway and I want a ready made as I am not that techie. All suggestions even patronising ones will be welcome.
Niall


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (10 May 2009)

if it was me i would go for the tri cross, but its totally your decision, just think about which would suit your needs best


----------



## RedBike (10 May 2009)

The Tri-cross does seem to be a very popular choice when it comes to CX bikes. I've never quite understood why though. They're not light, they don't handle as well as many other CX bikes and they're not exactly cheap either. As you're not racing I would look at some of the cyclo-x bikes (Focus) that come with disc brakes. Believe me there is no comparison between discs and canti-lever brakes (which are just arwful.) Disc brakes are still banned from loads of races which is the main reason why they're not very popular. 

For road use you wont want to be lugging around a 'budget' full suspension bike. I know £1k is a heck of a lot of money but in the world of full suspension MTB it still only gets you a relatively basic model. Unless you want to fly downhills / through rock gardens full pelt then get a hardtail.


----------



## dan_bo (10 May 2009)

tricross for what you're on about.


----------



## spence (10 May 2009)

You really do need to complete the "round the back of Skiddaw on a bike before I die" fantasy? It's superb.


----------



## billiobob (10 May 2009)

Spence you gave the right answer. It is important sometimes to go with you dreams. I watched a youtube headcam film of this ride and thought "I could do that". I rode up the hill from Threlkeld recently on my road bike and looked longingly at the sign for Skiddaw House sighed and rode back down again. You may yet spatter me with mud as you fly past me on that ride.


----------

